# Jotul GI635 DV IPI--can not clear error code



## Lonesome_Luke (Oct 3, 2019)

Worked fine, turned it off, went to bed and at 2:30am random intemittent beeps and red LED flashing.  Stove will now not fire.  Attempted to clear lock out by removing all batteries and turning off power to the unit to no avail.  Red LED diagnostic light (Diagnostic Interface labeled "XOA") that is furthest from the SW1 switch is flashing with the beeps.  Local propane tech had no answers, guy who installed is too busy to help and I have been on the phone with the NH dealer who has not called back as yet.  Oh yeah, it is my only heat source and it was in the 30's this morning.  Any ideas?


----------



## jsiets (Oct 3, 2019)

did you remove the batteries and kill power at the same time?  that will kill all power to the unit completely not real familiar with this stove but when a SIT 2 based system acts similar that is the universal reset


----------



## Lonesome_Luke (Oct 4, 2019)

Thanks for the response.  Yes, back-up batteries removed, as well as remote batteries, then power killed.  The problem remains.


----------



## jsiets (Oct 5, 2019)

Looked up a manual for your fireplace, hoping that this helps look at page 35 in the middle of the right hand column it says how to remove a lockout condition






						Jøtul GI 635 Newcastle Modern Gas Fireplace Insert
					

Featuring IPI electronic ignition, battery backup, and top firing accent lights, the Jøtul GI 635 DV IPI Newcastle will easily turn your hearth into the centerpiece of your home.




					jotul.com


----------



## Lonesome_Luke (Oct 5, 2019)

jsiets said:


> Looked up a manual for your fireplace, hoping that this helps look at page 35 in the middle of the right hand column it says how to remove a lockout condition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried that several times, thanks.  Also removed all batteries and power, it still will not clear.  Error code (red LED and audible beep) is random: 3,3,4,3,4,3,4,5,4,2,18,6,7,12,5,6,7,11 etc.  I noted over 50 numbers with no discernible pattern.  I think it means the board is _*fried.*_


----------



## jsiets (Oct 6, 2019)

Lonesome_Luke said:


> Tried that several times, thanks.  Also removed all batteries and power, it still will not clear.  Error code (red LED and audible beep) is random: 3,3,4,3,4,3,4,5,4,2,18,6,7,12,5,6,7,11 etc.  I noted over 50 numbers with no discernible pattern.  I think it means the board is _*fried.*_


that seems like a logical starting point


----------

